# First day of divorce happened today



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

First day of the divorce happened today.My lawyer and I were there on time.Estranged husband and his lawyer,5 minutes late.Judge saw no kids with us together.He was not too happy hearing plans of me getting half of his military pension,half of his pension after he retires in September and social security.His first marriage and did 20 years in the army.Judge got him to calm down and told him no more of that.Luckily the judge knows the laws very well.My therapist for my anxiety and ptsd is scheduled to testify sometime.I will do well


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> First day of the divorce happened today.My lawyer and I were there on time.Estranged husband and his lawyer,5 minutes late.Judge saw no kids with us together.He was not too happy hearing plans of me getting half of his military pension,half of his pension after he retires in September and social security.His first marriage and did 20 years in the army.Judge got him to calm down and told him no more of that.Luckily the judge knows the laws very well.My therapist for my anxiety and ptsd is scheduled to testify sometime.I will do well


Good to hear that it’s going well. Your ex is a jerk.

Good luck with day 2!


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Going well and my therapist I see for my anxiety ptsd issues testified today.Said what he did to me put a huge toll on me.Said all the cheating,putting me down and not spending time with me was so bad resulting in the ptsd and anxiety issues.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Going well and my therapist I see for my anxiety ptsd issues testified today.Said what he did to me put a huge toll on me.Said all the cheating,putting me down and not spending time with me was so bad resulting in the ptsd and anxiety issues.


Do you have a lot more days to go? Will it be over soon?
Sounds like it’s still going good for you.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Do you have a lot more days to go? Will it be over soon?
> Sounds like it’s still going good for you.


It is and hopefully the end of this week since we have no kids together.I also get half of his military pension,judge ordered this as well today.The ruling on his pension when he retires in September and social security are next.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You’ll be fine long term. Hopefully you are in a strict no contact. That is paramount to your future. 
Block Him and his family.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Marc878 said:


> You’ll be fine long term. Hopefully you are in a strict no contact. That is paramount to your future.
> Block Him and his family.


His family has been by my side,he is the black sheep of the family and has witnessed how bad he treated me.


----------

